#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  presentation isn't opened

## Cobrung095

I was upset because my .pptx file wasn't opened some days ago. I am using MS PowerPoint 2007. I tried to open it from another computer, but there was no success.

----------


## kev_

welcome to the forum 
I feel your pain...
Suggested action: Open a bottle of Pilsner Urquell  :Smilie:

----------


## EsterLarsson

You may apply powerpoint repair in case your can't be solved by any manuals or guides

Moreover read similar thread here: http://www.techrepublic.com/forums/d...-upon-opening/

And ms article also can assist you - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...owerpoint-2010

OR

1. Go to the directory where the file is located.
2. Right click on the file
3. Select properties
4. The Type of File, should be PowerPoint Presentation
5. Opens File field should be PowerPoint. If it doesnt have this, then select the change button & select PowerPoint from the list of applications.
6. Select Ok & then Apply and OK again

----------


## dukabmw

Just a hunch

With different versions of office if a file is made in a newer version of office and you try to open it in an earlier version sonmetimes it wont work.

I have previously had success by making a copy and playing with extensions etc e.g. changing from .pptx to .ppt or .pps and they have worked but does not have the same attributes because of the different versions they work with, depending on the differences of the versions. 

I have found backgrounds in newer versions may not open in the older ones, so I have just changed them when opened in an older version.

----------


## Florence27

Hi,

Can you open the file on SharePoint successfully for the first time?

If the symptom happens when you open the file the second time and you receive the following error message: The path or file name for 'https://server_nameSPSsite/documents/file_name.pot'. is invalid. Please check that the path and file name are correct. I think this hotfix from the article KB949405 can help you.

Let me know if I misunderstand you.

----------

